# Filling The Kiln - Big Cherry and Walnut



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 12, 2016)

Was able to get a fresh load rolling in the kiln. 1,000bf of 8/4 Walnut and Cherry up to 24" wide and 10' long. Some really nice sets in here. Can't wait for these to be done! Pics might be a little dark from working late at night but I'm sure you get the idea.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 12, 2016)

Way Cool... even though they're not turnin blanks!!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 12, 2016)

Way cool because they are not all turning blanks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the pictures!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2016)

That's a whole lotta sweet lumber there!


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 13, 2016)

Very sweet load of lumber! How long to complete the drying? Chuck


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 13, 2016)

On this load I'm guessing about 6-8 weeks to dry. Can't wait for it to be done. Nice stock like this will go pretty quickly. @Spinartist I've thought about cutting turning bvlanks in the past but am never sure what to cut. I have another pile of 20"-24" diameter cherry and walnut logs to cut up. What kinds of sizes make decent turning blanks? I sometimes cut 12/4 and 16/4 with walnut and cherry and with butternut and basswood I do up to 20/4 for the wood carvers. Never quite sure what will be useful for a wood turner though.


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 14, 2016)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> On this load I'm guessing about 6-8 weeks to dry. Can't wait for it to be done. Nice stock like this will go pretty quickly. @Spinartist I've thought about cutting turning bvlanks in the past but am never sure what to cut. I have another pile of 20"-24" diameter cherry and walnut logs to cut up. What kinds of sizes make decent turning blanks? I sometimes cut 12/4 and 16/4 with walnut and cherry and with butternut and basswood I do up to 20/4 for the wood carvers. Never quite sure what will be useful for a wood turner though.




3" to 5" thick are good for turning bowls


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 14, 2016)

Also what will fit in a lfrb box makes it easy to ship and calculate cost. lfrb box is 5" x 12" if I remember correctly. seal em in anchor seal and ship em! Easy peasy.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks Guys! That's pretty easy. I'll give that a shot soon.


----------

